# The Big Scary Stuff



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

and how it should be dealt with. 
From a dark elf perspective, what would be the most recommended course of action when confronted with the very large stuff, specifically carnasaurs and stegadons (or however you spell their names).
Should I attempt to shoot them to death, or counter with my own large targets or pick specific units for the task?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not a Dark Elf player though a Hydra would be an idea, considering how that thing can take down anything, and with several wounds, a good toughness, a decent war-save and regen, plus plenty of damage in return, and 175points its a cost-effective way to buncher most things.

Reaper Bolt Throwers firing single bolt. Im sure a couple of shooting phases will take down or substantially weaken most Large Targets, unless they have a good armour save or ward-save or lots of wounds, but that generally is only Daemons, Stegs(?) and specifically Hydra`s and Great Unclean Ones.

Lord on Dragon with the usual nasty build on a Dragon. Not sure what it was but its a 2+ ward save, Regen and an good ordinary save (heavy armour + Shield + Mount + Sea Dragon Cloak). Given potion of strength then is very lethal. Other, most cost-efficient builds could be a Dreadlord with Hydra-Blade, Potion of Str and Dagger of Hotek (not sure if you have to use DoH to get the ASF and not sure if this is within points boundaries) Potion and Blade are a nasty combo, giving you something like 7 S8 attacks or perhaps worse (for a single turn mind you).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Assassins- they are the answer for everything. But my knowledge of them isnt that great- Im pretty sure that its Manbane that gives them S 1 higher then target's T up to a limit of 6... then I think there is something that can add 1 more to it. This is the one thing playing against DE that my prince on star dragon really worries about... sure the 7 wounds of my dragon mean that 1 assassin alone are never going to manage to kill the dragon from start so having a couple of bolt throwers take off 3-4 wounds with a couple of rounds shooting isnt bad.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll see what I can arrange in my list.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, the things suggested so far are very good. If you can bait the enemy correctly, an assassin will do the best in my mind, nothing like pulling an assassin out of nowhere and ripping apart your enemy's supposedly unbeatable death machine.


----------

